# Flat Roof EPDM



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

You can do a recover, but anything that is wet or damaged has to be removed, you will need perimeter nailers, and rigid board insulation. A rule of thumb in a recover is to put more R value under the new roof (Above the old membrane) than you have in the old roof. The insulation will be fastened to the structural deck with roof deck screws and 3 inch insulation plates. The glue is yellow glue and is a contact adhesive, so its good to know what you are doing. Check to see if they have a one sided adhesive, its much easier to work with. 

Go to Firestone Building Products, EPDM Fully adhered, and read all you want. 

Use .060" Unreinforced Black

You want to get some slope to drain, at least 1/4 inch per foot.


----------



## scorer (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you Jagan. Are you talking about something similiar to this? 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202530...toreId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=202530470#.UWxmGdLbO6w

Would these products break when we step on them?

Also, I can readily buy the .045 EPDM from a pond supplier made by firestone. Is this the same material and would .045 be sufficient?

Thank you.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

No. 

You are going to need to purchase all of the "Parts" to do this project from a Roofing supply outlet like Allied roofing Supply, Bradco Supply, The Roof center, etc. The insulation used in conjuction with EPDM is a black faced high density Isocyanurate. The stuff you are showing does not cut it. It has poor compressive strength, and the facer is not bonded well enough for roofing.

You are going to need a bunch of stuff. Pressure sensitive flashing, primer, phenolic core rollers etc.

I would not use less than .060 Unreinforced EPDM (Ethelyene Propylene Diene Monomer) It is actually a Terpolymer, not a Monomer any more since about 1986 I think. The reason for the thicker membrane is its "hand" .060 is much easier to seam than .045. you may want to do a search on my previous posts re EPDM. Use fully Adhered, and use unreinforced.

A pond liner does not have to put up with anywhere near the grief that a roof puts up with, so I would stick with roofing material. It might be the same formula, but frankly, I don't know

If you think you want to do this yourself, you need to read up. It might be wise to just hire a commercial roofer. If you decide to do it yourself I would look up a commercial single ply contractor and see what they have in the shed, because a roofing supply is going to charge you retail.


----------

